# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Проблема с раздачей инета чрез Wi-Fi

## DеM0N

имеется комп к которому подсоединен интернет и точка доступа DLink G700AP, к которой подключен ноутбук. проблема в том что связь с ноутбуком есть, а инета на нем нет.

----------


## Cheechako

> имеется комп к которому подсоединен интернет и точка доступа DLink G700AP, к которой подключен ноутбук.


Что к чему (как) подключено?:confused:

----------


## DеM0N

В комп в одну сетевуху воткнута витая пара с инетом, в другую сетевуху - точка доступа, которая по Wi-Fi соединена с ноутбуком

----------


## BreathTaker

А раздачу на компе включил? определи, не раздаёт роутер или на него самого не приходит интернет ) и соответственно будет понятно в какое из мест пинать )

----------

